# اخبار المنتدى 22 .1. 2010



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

سلام و نعمة 
كأول نشرة اخبارية لينا اتمنى تكون ممتعة بقدر ما تكون جدية 
و في طياتها تحمل الكثير من الحصريات و الاخبار الممتعة التي يمكن 
لاول مرة تسمعو بها 
و لكن ليست اخبار من نسج الخيال و انما وقائع حدثت بالفعل 
و الان 
 ننتقل الى الاخبار 

ظهور شبيه coptic man





coptic_man1 هذا الاسم الذي للوهلة الاولى تظن بانه اسم المدير العام و 
لكن الذي يوقظك من ظنونك لونه الازرق و معروف كوبتك مان اللون الاحمر
كوبتك مان المسجل حديثا في تاريخ 22 -1 جعل الشكوك تتسرب الى عقول الكثيرين 
و لكن سرعان ما يتداركو الامر و يعرفو انه اخ جديد مشارك معانا نتمنى للكل الفرح معنا في المنتدى




احد اعضاء ادارة المنتدى يمر بوعكة صحية خفيفة 
 :heat:
في يوم الاربعاء مر احد اعضاء الادارة في المنتدى بوعكة صحية بسيطة 
و في نقل موثق للخبر اعلمتنا احد مصادرنا و جواسينا ان احد اعضاء الادارة امتنع عن الذهاب الى الطبيب 
بحجة انه شعر بالتحسن 
و بعد قيامنا بالاتصال به رسميا اوضح لنا ان الامر مجرد شوية برد و بعدها تحسن 
منقلو الحمد لله ع السلامة 
انشاء الله بتضل بصحتك و بعافيتك انت و كل اعضاء المنتدى 




راجعا ليسوع مستائة من موضوع 




اعلنت راجعا ليسوع استيائها من موضوع كان قد كتب بطريقة التأمل 
و اعتبرت راجعا ان هذا الموضوع لا يمثل العقيدة المسيحية 
و افادنا مراسلنا ان راجعا اخذت الامر لبعض الوقت بعصبية مما ادى الى تدخل اخ من الاخوة و تهدئة الامر 
و تضاربت الاراء حول الموضوع فمنه من اعتبره مخالفا و منه من اعتبره تأملا عاديا 
و لكن سرعان ما هدئت الاوضاع و عادت المياه الى مجاريها 






مولكا مولكان ضحية الاخبار 




افاد مصدر رفض الكشف عن اسمه ان مولكا مولكان لا يدرس جيدا 
و السبب حبه للمنتدى و اكد ان المنتدى يأخذ من وقته الكثير
و قال بالحرف الواحد 
طيب اعمل اية المنتدى حلو اعمل اية ؟؟؟

خلوه وحش وانا مش هاذاكر خالص مالص
اية رايك ؟؟؟؟

راينا انك تدرس احسن يا مولكا هههههههه
و قد قمنا باجراء اتصال مع مولكا لكي نسأله عن كليته فكان الجواب هندسة
ربنا يوفقو 
هو بجديد ترقى الى رتبة محاور و يستاهل طبعا 







مارسيلينو بطة المنتدى 





مارسيلينو توج رسميا بطة المنتدى 
و قد توجته مسؤولة البطات في المنتدى ماري جرجس بطة المنتدى 
مارسيلينو الذي بلغ في 12 ديسمبر عامه الخامس و العشرون 
بقا بطة و مارسيلينو الملقب بين اصحابه مارو او ميلو (نسبة الى اسمه الحقيقي)
يعتبر من اجمل الشخصيات 
و يمكنك التعرف عليه في لقاء خاص كان قد حصل معه في وقت سابق








النور الجديد و مشاكل





كتبت في قسم الشكاوي شكوتها عن احد الاعضاء ناتج عن سوء تفاهم 
و اتحلت المشكلة 
حيث واجهت نور بعض الكلمات القاسية نوعا ما و لكن سرعان ما علمنا ان المعتدي 
هو انسان طيب القلب و لا يقصد الا اضفاء جو من المرح و لكن هذا المرح خلق نوعا بسيطا من التوتر 
نتمنى ان تسود المحبة المنتدى فنحن هنا اخوة 








مسابقة لم تعلم نتائجها
 :warning: 
كان في وقت سابق افتتحت مسابقة عن اجمل قصة 
و كانت المشرفة تويتي قد افتتحت المسابقة في 2 كانون الثاني 
و من بعدها بدأ التصويت و لكن الى حد اليوم لم نعرف الفائزين
و ستقوم نشرتنا بموافاتكم بآخر التفاصيل
و يمكنكم متابعة الموضوع 
القصص المميزة  ‏








ماي روك و ذهب مع الريح 




في سؤالنا البعض هل سنفقد عضويتنا بعد هذه النشرة
قالو بانه سيكون مصيرك مثل الاخرين و ستكتب ذهب مع الريح 
و بعد تقصينا عن الموضوع علمنا ان ماي روك عندما يطلب منه ان يفصل عضو 
بسبب مخالفاته يكتب ذهب مع الريح 
ماي الروك العراقي الاصل حاليا يسكن الدانيمارك 
و يدير واحد من اضخم المنتديات منتدى الكنيسة العربية







فاروق و متى سيتعمد





الاخ فاروق لبناني الجنسية بلغ حديثا من العمر 31 عام 
و يمكنك متابعة التهاني بميلاده  هنا 
هابي بيرث دي فاروق
في اتصالنا معه اكد الاخ فاروق ان موعد عماده بات قريبا
حيث قال 
طرأ تغيير بسيط بموعد المعمودية لان اخت ستحضر من اوكرانيا لحضور المعمودية وهي خطيبة اعز اصدقائي يوم 4-2-2010 فإحتمال تاجيل المعمودية الى اول احد من الشهر القادم وارد بحال تاكد حجز الاخت لينا

ستنفرد نشرتنا بعرض اول صورة للمعمودية كما وعدنا الاخ فاروق
فتابعونا لتكون على علم بأدق التفاصيل







الحصريات و الاخبار في اراب تشرش نيوز
 :Love_Letter_Open:
بعد انطلاقها وعدت اراب تشرش نيوز انها ستكون مؤسسة اعلامية داخل المؤسسة 
الرئيسية و هي منتدى الكنيسة العربية 
حيث نقوم بنقل اخبار المنتدى و اخبار الاعضاء 
و كله من مصادر موثوقة فنحن كمؤسسة اعلامية نتبع المصداقية في نقل الاحداث 
تستطيع ان تراسلنا و ترسل لنا الاخبار على الرابط
 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/private.php?do=newpm&u=85428





_*انتهت نشرتنا اليوم و لكن لم تنتهي اخبارنا ابقو معنا لتصلكم كل الاخبار*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2010)

*بالتأكيد حبيت اكون اول المهنئين بنشرتك الجميله 
وبقدم كل الشكر لزعيمنا الديمقراطى اللى وافق على الفكره  لما اتعرضت عليه
متشوقين لمزيد من النشرات يا طحبوش وربنا يعوض تعبك
تثبت ​*


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

ربنا يخليكي يا دونا و شكررا ليكي و للزعيم و ربنا يباركم و يبارك حياتكم


----------



## جيلان (23 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه عسل الفكرة
وفى النشرات الى جاية ممكن ترفق لينك المشاركة - الى فيها النشرات القادمة - بالموضوع الاصلى


*تحديث صوغنن*


*ايه رأيك تسأل كل عضو عن اى خبر هتنزله عنه جايز يكون مش عايز الحاجات دى تتنشر*
*هى متعبة بس عشن متحصلش اى مشكلة والقرار يرجعلك*


----------



## oesi no (23 يناير 2010)

*الحمد لله اسمى مش موجود 

النشرة ناقصه  
الدكتور اتضح ان هو ومراته عندهم برد برضه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

وااااااااااااااااااء انا فين يا خاااااااااااااين

خيانههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لن انسي لك هذا الموقف يا طحبوش ههههههههه


----------



## Eva Maria (23 يناير 2010)

*رررررررررررروعة بجد !!!!

فكرة جميلة جداً

يا ريت تواصل يا اخ طحبوش هذه النشرات أرجوك *


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ​
> 
> ماي روك و ذهب مع الريح
> 
> ...


 
فكرة الموضوع رائعة، اهنيك عليها يا طحبوش، لكن لا استطيع السكوت ع ما ذُكر.
بالنسبة لذهب مع الريح، فهي أحد الشفرات التي نستخدمها للإشارة عن طرد عضو مُسلم، مثل طار، اخذ باند إسلامي، ذهب مع الريح، الأخ توفى..
اما عن أصلي و مكان إقامتي، فمصادرك الأخبارية مُخيفة..


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه عسل الفكرة



ربنا يخليكي يا جيلان يا ريت تتابعينا دايما


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *الحمد لله اسمى مش موجود
> 
> النشرة ناقصه
> الدكتور اتضح ان هو ومراته عندهم برد برضه
> ...



ربنا يقويكم و تكونو بخير 
شكرا ليك على مرورك الجميل جدا بس في نشرات كتيرة و مصادرنا الاعلامية منتشرة و اي خبر عنك هيكون على صفحات المنتدى هههه
يا ريت تبقى متابعنا دايما


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يناير 2010)

*حلو جدا الشغل دا يا طحبوش

بموت فى التهيس  :new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2010)

جمييييييييييل يا طحبوش 
فكرة جديدة ولذيذة 
وعايزينك تتابع كده علطول 
ربنا معاك​


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااء انا فين يا خاااااااااااااين
> 
> خيانههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لن انسي لك هذا الموقف يا طحبوش ههههههههه




لا انا مش بنسى حد يا تروث خليكي متابعة معانا في النشؤة و هتلاقي اخبار كتير 
ربنا يباركك و انت من اصدقائي و لا ناسية ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2010)

*الفكرة تحفة وياريت تستمر كمان وكمان وكمان بس سيبوا مولكا مولكان عشان فى ناس بتسرب اخبار من ورايا 

فاهمانى يا دونا ولا عاملة نفسك مش شايفه اسمك ؟
على الموم هاعديها المرة دى !
ههههههههه

ربنا يبارك فيكم كلكم 
*​


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

**ماريا** قال:


> *رررررررررررروعة بجد !!!!
> 
> فكرة جميلة جداً
> 
> يا ريت تواصل يا اخ طحبوش هذه النشرات أرجوك *




شكرا ليكي اختي ماريا انا جدا سعيد بمرورك ربنا يباركك 
و انشاء الله هنواصل النشرة 
و يا ريت تتابعينا دايما ربنا يقويكي


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

my rock قال:


> فكرة الموضوع رائعة، اهنيك عليها يا طحبوش، لكن لا استطيع السكوت ع ما ذُكر.
> بالنسبة لذهب مع الريح، فهي أحد الشفرات التي نستخدمها للإشارة عن طرد عضو مُسلم، مثل طار، اخذ باند إسلامي، ذهب مع الريح، الأخ توفى..
> اما عن أصلي و مكان إقامتي، فمصادرك الأخبارية مُخيفة..



شكرا يا زعيم ربنا يخليك لهذا المنتدى 
شكرا ليك على التوضيح الجميل جدا 
مصادرنا الاخبارية موثوقة جدا هههههههههه و كلهم مراسلين من النوع الاول و مزروعين في الاقسام 
ربنا يباركك يعني انا جدا مبسوط انو حضرتك مريت المرور الجميل ده ع على موضوعي 
و بوعدك انا و اسرة العمل بتاعت النشرة هنخلي النشرة تكبر و تحلى و تصير اجمل بكتير


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *حلو جدا الشغل دا يا طحبوش
> 
> بموت فى التهيس  :new6::new6:
> *​



منور يا كيوبيد ربنا يباركك شكرا ع المرور الرائع يا ريت تتابعنا دايما


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> جمييييييييييل يا طحبوش
> فكرة جديدة ولذيذة
> وعايزينك تتابع كده علطول
> ربنا معاك​




شكرا ليكي بنت العدرا ع المرور الجميل جدا ربنا يباركك 
انشاء الله هكون عند حسن ظنكم و يا ريت تتابعي نشراتنا دايما


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2010)

*فكرة رووووووووووووووعة يا طحبوش 
طحبوش بقي الاعلامي الكبير لمنتدانا 
كدة الموضوع دة هيخليك مشهور جدا لكل الاعضاء وهتبقي مبارك قريب خالص 
بتفكرني بموضوع كنت عملتة اسمة (ما رايك بهذا العضو ) كنت بحكي فية عن كل الاعضاء واحد واحد 
بهنيك بالفكرة العبقرية 
دي حتي هتخلينا نعرف اخبار بعض احنا كلنا الاخوات هنا 
مرسي طحبوش ابو حفيظة 
تلاقيك متعرفوش 
دة اعلامي كبييييير هههههههههههه​*


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *الفكرة تحفة وياريت تستمر كمان وكمان وكمان بس سيبوا مولكا مولكان عشان فى ناس بتسرب اخبار من ورايا
> 
> فاهمانى يا دونا ولا عاملة نفسك مش شايفه اسمك ؟
> على الموم هاعديها المرة دى !
> ...





نورت يا مولكا ههههههه يا رب تكون عجبتك 

لا دونا مع كامل الاحترام هي المحرر و هي المرجعية الاساسية يعني كل نشرة هتكون بموافقة دونا يعني زي البوس بتاع النشرة 
و الخبر ده مش من عند دونا لا ابدا 

في مراسلين مختصين و موزعين لكل انسان مهامه في النشرة 
و دونا منصبها اداري يعني مش عمل ميداني

ع كل في نشرة قادمة سنكتب اسماء المشاركين في هذه النشرة 
و ربنا يبارك شكرا ليك نورتنا يا باشا


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *فكرة رووووووووووووووعة يا طحبوش
> طحبوش بقي الاعلامي الكبير لمنتدانا
> كدة الموضوع دة هيخليك مشهور جدا لكل الاعضاء وهتبقي مبارك قريب خالص
> بتفكرني بموضوع كنت عملتة اسمة (ما رايك بهذا العضو ) كنت بحكي فية عن كل الاعضاء واحد واحد
> ...





منورة يا راجعا شوفي انت اول الناس الي انكتب عنهم اخبار ههههههههههههههههههههه و انشاء الله هنجيب اخبار على قد ما نقدر و ربنا يبارك بالمراسلين البواسل 

و موضوع العضوية المباركة طبعا كل عضو هنا ليه الشرف يصبح عضو مبارك و ربنا يقدرني 

انا بحييكي جدا على مواضيعك الجميلة و اتمنى تبقي متابعتينا دايما في نشرات تانية كمان


----------



## جيلان (23 يناير 2010)

ايه رأيك تسأل كل عضو عن اى خبر هتنزله عنه جايز يكون مش عايز الحاجات دى تتنشر
هى متعبة بس عشن متحصلش اى مشكلة والقرار يرجعلك


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

فكرة حلوة برضو و احسن كده عشان محدش يزعل 100%


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2010)

> و قال بالحرف الواحد
> طيب اعمل اية المنتدى حلو اعمل اية ؟؟؟
> 
> خلوه وحش وانا مش هاذاكر خالص مالص
> اية رايك ؟؟؟؟



*مين مصدر هذة العبارة ؟*​


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

كتبت المصدر في رسالة خاصة


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2010)

فكره جميله جداااااااااااااااا وجامده بجد

اهنيك عليها 

ربنا يوفقك
​


----------



## youhnna (23 يناير 2010)

*فكرة ظريفة وشيقة طحبوش
تشكر عليها بجد
شكراااااااااااا دونا
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2010)

علي صوتك يا طحبوش


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
ممتاز يا طحبوش ...

فكرة جديدة .. حلوة .. ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> لا انا مش بنسى حد يا تروث خليكي متابعة معانا في النشؤة و هتلاقي اخبار كتير
> ربنا يباركك و انت من اصدقائي و لا ناسية ؟؟



لع انت كنت اول صديق في المنتدي هنا اصلا

منتظرين

سلام و نعمه


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (23 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه جميلة جدا يا طحبوش بجد اكيد انتا تقصد الموضوع بتاع اللى رجعا لى يسوع زعلة منو 
بس صدقونى ده كتاب


----------



## ميرنا (23 يناير 2010)

جميلة اوى الفكرة وجديده جداا


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2010)

*الموضوع حقيقي اكثر من رائع
ويستحق حقا التثبيت
فيني متابع بنعمة المسيح
ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك اخي العزيز
والك عندي  تقييم كتي سمح ذلك...
ربنا يعينك ويقويكي ويعطيلك بركة

*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يناير 2010)

*موضوع ( مميز)


وفكره جميله 


ياريت تستمر


شكرا أخى الغالى طحبوش


وهذه أهداء منى للنشره









)*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (23 يناير 2010)

رائع طحبوش جميل


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2010)

*على فكرة 
الفكرة مش حلوة خالص







































الفكرة ممتازة ورائعة وحلوة جدا
*​


----------



## SALVATION (23 يناير 2010)

_يا طحبوش ديه مش اخبار ديه اسمها فضايح_

_فكره فى منتهى الروعه وفوق الوصف _
_تسلم ايدك طحبوش_
_يسوع يباركك_​


----------



## BITAR (23 يناير 2010)

*بوصفى اخبارجى قديم*
*هذا الموضوع*
*ناقل رائع للاخبار*

*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههه
جميلة خالص دى يا طحبوش
حتقربنا من بعض كلنا ونعرف اخبار بعض
بجد فكرة رائعة وجريئة 
احييك عليها بجد
بس انت كدة بقى يتخاف منك


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة الفكرة دى يا طحبوش

وافينا بالاخبار دايما اول باول

هنعتمد عليك بقى











*​


----------



## rana1981 (23 يناير 2010)

*رائعة جدا فكرتك يا طحبوش​*


----------



## grges monir (23 يناير 2010)

*تـألق غير  عادى طحبوش فى الموضوع دة*
*قكرة مميزة جدا*
*امتعنا وجودك معنا*
*على قكرة اسم طحبوش دة شكلة هايتسرق من مراسلين الاخبار ههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الفكرة تحفة وياريت تستمر كمان وكمان وكمان بس سيبوا مولكا مولكان عشان فى ناس بتسرب اخبار من ورايا
> 
> فاهمانى يا دونا ولا عاملة نفسك مش شايفه اسمك ؟
> على الموم هاعديها المرة دى !
> ...



*بررررررررررررررررررررررررررريئه يا مولكا

مش انا 
مش انا
مش انا
ده طحبوش عنده جواسيس منتشرين فى المنتدى :heat:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> نورت يا مولكا ههههههه يا رب تكون عجبتك
> 
> لا دونا مع كامل الاحترام هي المحرر و هي المرجعية الاساسية يعني كل نشرة هتكون بموافقة دونا يعني زي البوس بتاع النشرة
> و الخبر ده مش من عند دونا لا ابدا
> ...



*تقدر كمان تضيفلى وظيفة بياعة جرايد :11azy:
اصلى لفيت الصبح بدرى اوزع النشره على البيوت يووووووه قصدى  على البروفايلات 30:*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2010)

*ها يا طحبوش 
عاوزين اخبار جميلة زي ما قولتلك مش اخبار زعل 
يعني عاوزين فلان الفلاني تميز بموضوع حاز علي اعجاب الجميع اليوم دة 
او حدث موقف جميل ظهرت فية المحبة بين فلانة وفلانة 
الموضوع روعة 
بس ابتديت بحجات مش حلوة وسيبت مليون موقف جميل
فية كمان عيد ميلاد فلان وخطوبة فلانة 
الهمة يا باشا​*


----------



## vetaa (23 يناير 2010)

*طحبوووووش بجد برافو علييييييك
تحفه جدا النشرة دى
انا قولت انك جود نيوز من ساعه موضوع فاروق وعيد ميلادة

بس جود نيوز دى شركه انتاج فى مصر على فكرة
هههههه

المهم متابعه انا
بس من بعيد لبعيد وبلاش اخبار المشرفين
وخصوصا المشرفات
بلاها فضايح ههههه
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* ايه الافكار دى*
* بجد فكرة جامده جدااااااااااااااااااااااا يا طحبوووووووووش*
* كويس اسمى مكنش موجود المرة دى ياعالم بكرة هيتنشر عنى ايه هههههههههههههههه*
*متااااااااااابعه*





​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يناير 2010)

> ظهور شبيه coptic man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
وياتري شبيه كوبتك مان بيستخدم نفس الصورة الرمزية :new6:

صراحتا لما شوفت اسمي قولت ياتري ايه اللي منشور بس اطمنت لما طلع علي كوبتك اخر 

وحمدت ربنا لما شوفت اخبار ماي روك انك لسه موصلتش لمعلومات عني :t39:

ربنا يباركك وموضوع جميل

للامام​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2010)

> *بررررررررررررررررررررررررررريئه يا مولكا
> 
> مش انا
> مش انا
> ...



*خلاص عفونا عنك !
هههههههههههههههه

انا وصلت للقاتل الحقيقى

هو انا مش فلت لكم اقفلوا المنتدى دة او خلوة يبقى وحش عشان ما نتفضحش ؟؟

ههههههههه



ربنا يبارك كل من ليه تعب فى انجاح المنتدى*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2010)

> وياتري شبيه كوبتك مان بيستخدم نفس الصورة الرمزية :new6:
> 
> صراحتا لما شوفت اسمي قولت ياتري ايه اللي منشور بس اطمنت لما طلع علي كوبتك اخر
> 
> ...


*
هههههههههههه

يا خبر النهاردة بفلوس بكرة مع طحبوش يبقى ببلاش وعلى المكشوف

ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> فكره جميله جداااااااااااااااا وجامده بجد
> 
> اهنيك عليها
> 
> ...



شكرا ع المرور الجميل اتمنى انو اسمك ينور النشرة الي جاية و ربنا يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 يناير 2010)

موضوع عسل 
مرسي عالنشرة الموجزة هههه

تحيتي​


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *فكرة ظريفة وشيقة طحبوش
> تشكر عليها بجد
> شكراااااااااااا دونا
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*



ربنا يخليك يا يوحنا شكرا ع المرور الجميل جدا


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> علي صوتك يا طحبوش



هههههههه ربنا يخليك يا كليمو منور


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ممتاز يا طحبوش ...
> 
> فكرة جديدة .. حلوة .. ​




ربنا يخليك يا ابن الملك منور و يا ريت تبقى متابعنا دايما


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> ههههههههههههههه جميلة جدا يا طحبوش بجد اكيد انتا تقصد الموضوع بتاع اللى رجعا لى يسوع زعلة منو
> بس صدقونى ده كتاب



هههههههه شكرا يا تامر منور 
بس بلاش فضايح هههه 
و انشاء الله تبقى متابعنا على طول


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

apsoti قال:


> جميلة اوى الفكرة وجديده جداا



شكرا يا ابسوتي منورة و يا ريت تتابعي معانا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يناير 2010)

فكرة جامدة جدااا
ههههههه ولذيذة
والاخبار سكرة خالص
برافو عليك طحبوش
فى انتظار الجديد
بس بسررررررررررعة
و اوعى ابقى مرة فيها
احسن انا شريرة خالص
ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبارك حياتك
متاااااااااابعة​


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

just member قال:


> *الموضوع حقيقي اكثر من رائع
> ويستحق حقا التثبيت
> فيني متابع بنعمة المسيح
> ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك اخي العزيز
> ...




شكرا ليك ع المرور الاكتر من رائع و انشاء الله اسمك قريبا ينور نشرتنا 
و يا ريت تفضل متابعنا و نورتي يا باشا ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع ( مميز)
> 
> 
> وفكره جميله
> ...





شكرا ليك منور استاذي النهيسي 
و شكرا ع الصورة الجميلة دي ربنا يخليك و انشاء الله اسمك ينور النشرة دي قريبا 
و انشاء الله تبقى متابعنا دايما 
انا جدا مبسوط بالمرور الجميل جدا


----------



## Critic (23 يناير 2010)

*ايه يا عم طحبوش الافكار الجامدة دى بس*
*انت بتجيب النباهة دى منين*
*لا فعلا سبقة زمانك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اهو انت بعد الموضوع ده هتترقى مشرف على طول*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2010)

critic قال:


> *ايه يا عم طحبوش الافكار الجامدة دى بس*
> *انت بتجيب النباهة دى منين*
> *لا فعلا سبقة زمانك*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...



*
ايوة يا عم هاتبقى مُشرف وتطرد الناس
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Critic (23 يناير 2010)

*



ايوة يا عم هاتبقى مُشرف وتطرد الناس
ههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اصدق يعنى ان المشرفين مش بيعملوا حاجة الا انهم يطردوا الناس*
*لا لا يا استاذ مولكااااااااااااااا اوعى تقول كدة انا عايز اهدى الموضوع يا جماعة*
*ههههههههههه*

*شكلنا هنطرد احنا الاتنين دلوقت*

*لا بس عايزين نفرح بيك قريب بقا يا استاذنا *


----------



## marcelino (23 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههه حرام عليك مش ناقصه فضايح

انا غلطاااااااااااان انى شجعتك تعملها هههههههههه

بس جامد يا معلم  

اشقط التقييم ده ليك
*​


----------



## vetaa (23 يناير 2010)

*بقى يا بشمهندس المشرفين بيطردوا الناس؟
اقول ولا بلاش هههههه
وتقول انت  ولا اقول انا لطحبوش احسن!!

بجد مافيش اطيب من المشرفين بس اللى يفهمهم صح
ههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (23 يناير 2010)

جميلة اوي يا طحبوش

تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع والمجهود الروعه ده

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يناير 2010)

> مارسيلينو توج رسميا بطة المنتدى و قد توجته مسؤولة البطات في المنتدى ماري جرجس بطة المنتدى
> مارسيلينو الذي بلغ في 12 ديسمبر عامه الخامس و العشرون
> بقا بطة و مارسيلينو الملقب بين اصحابه مارو او ميلو (نسبة الى اسمه الحقيقي)
> يعتبر من اجمل الشخصيات
> و يمكنك التعرف عليه في لقاء خاص كان قد حصل معه في وقت سابق




براااافو طحبوش
نايس خبر
ولايق جدااا على مارو
مارو بطتى هع هع​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (23 يناير 2010)

*موضوع تحفة بجد فوق الرائع
وعايزين الجديد كلة ...عايزين شوية اسرار خاصة ومعلومات خطيرة .. من الاخر عايزين شوية فضائح
بس أبعد عني أنا والنبي
موضوع يستاهل التقييم مني ​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (23 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الفضايح ديه يا طحبوش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جبتالى الكلام
ههههههههههه
بس ولا يهمك
ميررررسى على الموضوع الجامد​*


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> رائع طحبوش جميل



شكرا يا عاشقة على المرور الجميل جدا جدا ربنا يباركك تابعينا على طول


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *على فكرة
> الفكرة مش حلوة خالص
> 
> 
> ...






شكرا يا مولكا منور يا اخويا يعني و معلش اتحمل فضايحنا ههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

salvation قال:


> _يا طحبوش ديه مش اخبار ديه اسمها فضايح_
> 
> _فكره فى منتهى الروعه وفوق الوصف _
> _تسلم ايدك طحبوش_
> _يسوع يباركك_​



هههههههه شكرا ع المرور الجميل جدا 
و يا رب ينور اسمك الاخبار قريبا 
و انا مبسوط جدا انك نورت النشرة الجميلة دي بمرورك الكريم


----------



## vetaa (23 يناير 2010)

*الا هى صحيح النشرة كل قد اية يعنى؟
*​


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

حاليا نظرا لان مراسلينا لم يتخطى عددهم العشرين و في فترة فحوصات انشاء الله كل اسبوع


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

bitar قال:


> *بوصفى اخبارجى قديم*
> *هذا الموضوع*
> *ناقل رائع للاخبار*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​




ربنا يخليك يا استاذ بيتر و انت مش اخبارجي قديم انت استاذنا و نحن منتعلم منك منور النشرة و انشاء الله نلاقي اسمك منور النشرة قريبا


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> جميلة خالص دى يا طحبوش
> حتقربنا من بعض كلنا ونعرف اخبار بعض
> بجد فكرة رائعة وجريئة
> ...




هتخافي مني ليه انا اهو زي الحمل الوديع ههههههههههههه 
منورة يا ديدي مرورك جميل جدا زيك يا قمرة


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة الفكرة دى يا طحبوش
> 
> ...



انشاء الله اكون عند حسن الظن منورة يا تاسوني و انشاء الله اشوف اسمك قريبا منور النشرة


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *رائعة جدا فكرتك يا طحبوش​*



شكرا يا رانا ع المرور الرائع جدا ربنا يباركك انت منورة


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *تـألق غير  عادى طحبوش فى الموضوع دة*
> *قكرة مميزة جدا*
> *امتعنا وجودك معنا*
> *على قكرة اسم طحبوش دة شكلة هايتسرق من مراسلين الاخبار ههههه*




شكرا ع المرور الجميل جدا جدا منور يا جرجس و ربنا يباركك 
و انشاء الله ينور اسمك النشرة قريبا جدا


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2010)

:download:


فكرة روعة 

يا عم الكلبوظ 

بلا طب بلا وجع قلب 


حتى الدكاترة دمهم يلطش 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


شوف الفكرة روعة طول ما هى بعيد عنى 

انا مش قد مصادرك الطحبوشية 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بالمناسبة 

دلت مصادرنا الاخبارية 

ان طحبوش البالغ من العمر 50 سنة و3شهور ويومين 
ذكر سورى مكلبظ يقطن بولندا سوريا ليمتد 
ويقوم بالمشاغبة من سجن فتح مخك لافتح دماغك 
بتهمة التخابر مع مخابرات منتدى منافس 
لفضح اعضاء منتدى اخر مشهور 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *طحبوووووش بجد برافو علييييييك
> تحفه جدا النشرة دى
> انا قولت انك جود نيوز من ساعه موضوع فاروق وعيد ميلادة
> 
> ...




شكرا ع المرور الجميل جدا و شكرا على ثقتك الغالية دي 
بس الكل مستهدف بالنشرة و مراسلينا منتشرين في كل مكان او زي التسمية الحالية جواسيس هههههههههه 

يا ريت تبقي دايما متابعة معانا النشرات الاخبارية و اسمك انشاء الله ينورها قريبا


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2010)

*رااااااااااااائع جدا يا طحبوش *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## جيلان (24 يناير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:​
> 
> فكرة روعة ​
> يا عم الكلبوظ ​
> ...


 
احم احم 
عايزيين نفهم النقطة دى اكتر طيب :t9:


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> هتخافي مني ليه انا اهو زي الحمل الوديع ههههههههههههه
> منورة يا ديدي مرورك جميل جدا زيك يا قمرة



اه يتخاف منك لانك ناشر جواسيس فى كل مكان 
واى حاجة نقولها محسوبة علينا 
ههههههههههههههههه
انا بهزر معاك 
انت الحمل الوديع اه صح ماشى حعديها دى 
دا نورك ميرسى


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *طحبوووووش بجد برافو علييييييك
> تحفه جدا النشرة دى
> انا قولت انك جود نيوز من ساعه موضوع فاروق وعيد ميلادة
> 
> ...



منورة يا فيتا و عن قريب انشاء الله هيبقى اسمك منور النشرة قريبا 
هههههههههههههههه 

و يا ريت تفضلي متابعتينا منورة يا قمرة


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * ايه الافكار دى*
> * بجد فكرة جامده جدااااااااااااااااااااااا يا طحبوووووووووش*
> * كويس اسمى مكنش موجود المرة دى ياعالم بكرة هيتنشر عنى ايه هههههههههههههههه*
> ...






شكرا ع الصورة الرائعة جدا جدا 
روووووووووووووعة 

ربنا يباركك يا سويتي و انشاء الله اسمك ينور النشرة قريبا افضلي متابعتينا بجد منورة 

و انشاء الله نجيب عنك الاخبار الحلوة


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

coptic man قال:


> وياتري شبيه كوبتك مان بيستخدم نفس الصورة الرمزية :new6:
> 
> صراحتا لما شوفت اسمي قولت ياتري ايه اللي منشور بس اطمنت لما طلع علي كوبتك اخر
> 
> ...




قريبا هههههههههههه قريبا انشاء الله هتوصل معلومات عنك و نحن طبعا كفريق عمل منحاول قدر المستطاع نجيب اخبار حلوة عن الجميع 

و انت منور اسمك النشرة و سعيد جدا بمرورك الجميل جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع عسل
> مرسي عالنشرة الموجزة هههه
> 
> تحيتي​



شكرا ع المرور الجميل الي زي السكر و يا رب نشوف اسمك قريبا منور النشرة


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> فكرة جامدة جدااا
> ههههههه ولذيذة
> والاخبار سكرة خالص
> برافو عليك طحبوش
> ...






الكل مستهدف يا سندريلا ههههههههههههههه و اكيد اذا اسمك هيكون في النشرة اكيد النشرة هتزيد حلاوة و جمال 

تابعينا دايما و ربنا يقدرنا و نجيب عنك كل الاخبار الحلوة و الممتعة 
ربنا يباركك و شكرا ع المرور الجميل جدا


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

critic قال:


> *ايه يا عم طحبوش الافكار الجامدة دى بس*
> *انت بتجيب النباهة دى منين*
> *لا فعلا سبقة زمانك*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...



ربنا يباركك يا حبيب قلبي يا كريتيك منور النشرة و قريبا انشاء الله نلاقي خبر عنك قريبا جدا و يكون خبر حلو 
و شكرا ع التقييم الجميل و انشاء الله ابقى مشرف عشان احذف كام واحد ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرور رائع من صديق رائع


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه حرام عليك مش ناقصه فضايح
> 
> انا غلطاااااااااااان انى شجعتك تعملها هههههههههه
> 
> ...




طيب ما انت الي شجعتني اعملك ايه ههههههههه اتحمل ذنبك هههههههه

منور النشرة اسمك يا مارو و منور المنتدى كمان شكرا ع التقييم الجميل جدا ربنا يخليك


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميلة اوي يا طحبوش
> 
> تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع والمجهود الروعه ده
> 
> ربنا يعوضك



ربنا يخليكي يا روزي منورة النشرة يا قمر انشاء الله اسمك ينور النشرة قريبا ههههه


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *موضوع تحفة بجد فوق الرائع
> وعايزين الجديد كلة ...عايزين شوية اسرار خاصة ومعلومات خطيرة .. من الاخر عايزين شوية فضائح
> بس أبعد عني أنا والنبي
> موضوع يستاهل التقييم مني ​*



شكرا يا نايت منور النشرة و يا رب يكون اسمك في النشرات الجاية بس يكون الخبر حلو زيك ههههههههههه 

و لايهمك عشان الفضايح امال هنعمل ايه يعني غير الفضايح هههههه 
و انت مستهدف يا حبيبي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الفضايح ديه يا طحبوش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> جبتالى الكلام
> ههههههههههه
> ...




ههههههههههه و انا اعمل ايه يعني المراسلين هم الي بجيبو الفضايح دي و انا ذنبي ايه ؟؟؟ ههههههههههههههههه 

منورة يا ماري و يا رب نشوف اسمك على طول في النشرة و يبقى منورها 

تابعينا


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> فكرة روعة
> ...





انا رديت عليكي برسالة خاصة ههههههههههههههههه 
منورة يا اسميشال و يا رب نشوف اسمك منور النشرة قريبا 
انا لساما بقيتش عشرين بس قريبا انشاء الله هههههههه

ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *رااااااااااااائع جدا يا طحبوش *
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *ربنا يباركك*​




منور يا كوكو و يا رب نشوف اسمك قريبا منور النشرة 

ربنا يباركك ع المرور الجميل ده


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> احم احم
> عايزيين نفهم النقطة دى اكتر طيب :t9:



مش هقول اي معلومات لحد ما ابقا على كرسي الاعتراف هههههههههههههههههههه 

و قتها هعترف بكل حاجة ههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> انا رديت عليكي برسالة خاصة ههههههههههههههههه
> منورة يا اسميشال و يا رب نشوف اسمك منور النشرة قريبا
> 
> 
> ...


 
:download:

بموضوع زى دة اشك 
انك هتكمل العشرين


----------



## سور (26 يناير 2010)

*ايوه كده خلينا نعرف كل الاخبار الحلوه عن اعضائنا ومشرفينا*
*علشان نشارك بعض فى كل حاجه ونقرب من بعض اكتر واكتر*
*ربنا معاك ويقويك على المجهود اللى محتجاه الفكره الجامده ديه*
*متابعه لاخبارك الشيقة*​


----------



## طحبوش (26 يناير 2010)

سور قال:


> *ايوه كده خلينا نعرف كل الاخبار الحلوه عن اعضائنا ومشرفينا*
> *علشان نشارك بعض فى كل حاجه ونقرب من بعض اكتر واكتر*
> *ربنا معاك ويقويك على المجهود اللى محتجاه الفكره الجامده ديه*
> *متابعه لاخبارك الشيقة*​




اكيد و انشاء الله بكون عند حسن ظنكم و ربنا يقدرني 
شكرا على الرد الي كلو ذوق و و ربنا يباركك


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2010)

فين يابنى *الاخبار *الجديده ؟
​


----------



## طحبوش (27 يناير 2010)

في الاسبوع مرة عشان دلوقت في امتحانات 

و انت مستعجل ليه يا مارو حد يستعجل على فضيحتو و لا انت بتحب 

الفضايح ههههههههههههههههه النشرة الجمعة بالليل


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> في الاسبوع مرة عشان دلوقت في امتحانات
> 
> و انت مستعجل ليه يا مارو حد يستعجل على فضيحتو و لا انت بتحب
> 
> الفضايح ههههههههههههههههه النشرة الجمعة بالليل


 

:download:


هيييييييييييييييييييييييية 

نشكر الكلية  و امتحاناتها 

طلبة اخر زمن :t30:

اهه مش خايفة منك ومن جواسيك المكلبظة 
طحبوش 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه
هههههه


----------



## + بريسكلا + (30 يناير 2010)

*موضوع جميل يا طحبوش
فى انتظار النشرة الجديدة​*


----------



## asmicheal (30 يناير 2010)

ممكن اقول خبر من نفسى 

:download:
خبر عاجل 

تم القبض على طحبوش بن طحبوش
بتهمة حمل برشام 4 متر بالامتحان لانة نسى يذاكر 

زى مانسى يكتب اخبارة الطحبوشية 

وقد دلت مصادرنا 
انة تم القبض على كافة جواسيس طحبوش 

:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
هههههه


----------



## vetaa (30 يناير 2010)

*اللهم اميييييييييييين
ههههههههه
*


----------

